# 2014 rzr



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I just watched the launch video. It looks pretty awesome! My original plan was to pay off my student loans and pay cash for one, which means in a couple years. I seriously considered making a trip to bank this week. Then I saw the 20k price tag. I guess I will wait lol. It is a bad machine though.


----------



## Land or Water (May 12, 2013)

It is cool. Wish it was street legal.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VhL-UdQh31A#at=501

.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

That is one thing you won't catch me doing. Its cool to be the first kid on the block to have the new stuff but it wears out pretty quick and you learn you get screwed in the end. You get to find all the flaws in the machine. 
I will just stick to my xp and sell the 2nd xp I have to buy my boat. Just don't use them enough to justify owning two of them. Plus there are tons and tons of mods on the market now for the xp900 now and I am sure they will copy the body kit on the 1000 to transfer to the 900 soon. Few differences but I do like the cockpit of the 1000


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Two of my buddies have them on order.

They sure look nice.


----------

